

Soon, It Will Cost Less to Sequence a Genome Than to Flush a Toilet - motyka
http://www.businessinsider.com/super-cheap-genome-sequencing-by-2020-2014-10

======
jMyles
I'm always a little wary of predictions that try to tell me when the "game-
changers" are nigh. I have no doubt that we live in incredible, historic times
- I'm super psyched about it.

At the end of the day, though, I think that the cost of flushing a toilet is
too high for much of the world. 1 cent? Maybe in my purchasing power here in
the first world. There are plenty of other people who, to be crude, don't have
a place to shit, and it's worth a lot more than 1 cent to them to have that
fixed. If anything, that's the takeaway here.

